# STARVING 1 1/2 yr old --Need RESCUE -Follow up on last years thread- Need HELP NOW



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...9-im-so-mad-im-doing-something-about-byb.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...animal-abandonment-charges-court-outcome.html

Above are two posts from last year made about this BYB who went to court for abandonment. Read the story for background information.



This is what the two littermates look like today.....horrific If you read the background you'll I mentioned these people showed up wanting a male puppy and said they had just bought 2 female gsd that were 5 weeks of age...so now here they are. These 1 1/2littermates were picked up by the sheriff Sunday Night by warrant. At my urging the Stray Project gal here paid a visit and was so angered by these dogs appearance she sat in the driveway until the sheriff arrived. These poor dogs had only a doghouse with NO bedding for shelter in the bitter COLD single digit temperatures.
The "owners" said they had no money for food and that the dogs were always "skinny" Geeze they are SKELETAL

THEY WEIGH 37 and 40 POUNDS... These dogs easily should weigh 65-70 with their frames.

I am so....mad and brought to tears each time I visit them in the vet's office. I've never seen dogs starved to this point before. Fortunately the Stray Project Coordinator and Sheriff convinced these "people" to surrender ownership immediately so they could be treated. Unquestionably they would have died in their advanced state of starvation this week in the bitter cold we've had. Sadly three more shepherds remain on the premises in bad condition but not to the extent of the two females. They also definitely need to be removed from the environment.

We are hoping that the Prosecuting Attorney can get more severe punishment for the three owners involved this time. Such as never owning an animal again and paying costs (that will never happen)

These girls need RESCUE and FOSTER homes . The small Stray Project here has little money and does all it can but the vet bills are mounting and they really NEED a loving home environment to thrive and heal.
They have been at the vet's all week under their care but are still having a hard time gaining any weight...they were so anemic and loaded with everytype of worm that their bodies have little to fight with. However they are very sweet and would make wonderful companions to the right home.

At this point they are too ill to get a health certificate to travel out of state but hopefully they can start putting on some weight soon. these dogs need someone who can come rescue them and get them back to health. If you can help please do. 

We have named them "Give me HOPE" 
and "I have FAITH"


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

there are no words.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG I almost lost my lunch after looking at those pictures. That woman should be starved to death herself outside in the cold and left to die alone. Why is she even allowed to own animals? One would think after previous neglect she would be banned from pet ownership all together Thank you for doing something to stop this


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Nooo! This is awful! Those poor dogs! How can anyone let their dogs be like this?? 

I'm bawling here looking at the pictures, thanks so much to everyone helping them!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

OMG - how sad... are these 2 with a rescue or are they needing rescue? I'm glad they are away from that sick woman. 

Tanja


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

These dogs ARE NOT with a rescue. Desperately seeking a rescue to take them in. They are being kenneled at my vet's office until a RESCUE OR FOSTER can take them. Bills are mounting for boarding and my small Stray/Rescue Project here cannot afford to keep them at the vets. 

"Hope" and "Faith" are hoping for a RESCUE to take them and help heal them. They are very nice dogs.

Pleading anyone and everyone if you can help PLEASE do and SHARE.










Despite being nearly starved to death they are great at the vets with other dogs, activity, handlers, etc. Amazing how they can be this way when you see them they look skeletal;(


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor things.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

From info I received from a rescue friend of mine in TX there are other dogs still on the property - 10 and 11 year old males, a 5 year old and a 6 year old (sex not specified.) The 5 year old bit a volunteer and tried to do it again, so will likely be euthanized if the court orders release. Beyond sad......the law just isn't tough enough on these creep owners.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

So are these guys in Texas or in Missouri? They look horrible. Jeez, why do these people get dogs anyway?


Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Location is southeast Missouri. The only dog that showed aggression was the female still on the property that bit (rescuerer was prepared wisely and wore appropriate clothing in case there was aggression...NO puncture wounds...just bruising fortunately). Only one male 10 OR 11 years of age..2 females, one 5 and one 6 years of age. ...so three german shepherds still on the property.

The two littermates pictured were signed over to the Stray Project at urging of Sheriff and Project coordinator as they never would have survived the bitter cold.

This was a Back Yard Breeding facility on a highly traveled road and it is shame that no one reported the condition these dogs were in. If you SEE abuse REPORT IT.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG praying for these babies and the others still there. I do not understand why the law allows this. I am hoping for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Where are they?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Southeast Missouri Little town 2 hours south of St. Louis at my vet's office.

Anyone would like more information please PM me.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

A CHIP IN has been established for the vet costs...I'll provide info as soon as I have it.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I personally know a homeless man *he's not a bum* who is able to feed his dog better than that! If a homeless man can do it I'm pretty sure anyone can.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

What on EARTH is wrong with some people. I will just never get it.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Do these girls have rescue yet?

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## K9Karma (Jun 10, 2010)

both girls are now SAFE!! THANK GOD!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you!! Glad they are safe... they deserve to have the best!!

Tanja


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

The Bollinger County Rescue Project Coordinator received no funds from the rescue for these german shepherds so we are seeking some help with the veterinary costs which are significant. Around $800.00

Many Many people drove by this very busy stretch of highway and saw these german shepherds in awful conditions. Many many people did NOTHING. Our stray project coordinator wasted no time once I notified her of the situation to save these dogs from death by starvation and freezing waiting in the driveway for the sheriff to arrive to make SURE action would be taken that night.

The project is located in the second poorest county in Missouri. Many ignorant people are here who do not treat there animals with the most basic of care and often times Marilyn is the animals only salvation. She writes a weekly column in the newspaper to help educate the county on animal care. But now she needs help to cover the cost for the saving of these two beautiful shepherds. With money recovered from their care she is able to save 5 or 7 more dogs in urgent need.


http://bollingercountystrayproject....n-shepherds-seized-by-sheriff-bollinger-co-mo


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Serendipity German Shepherd Dog Rescue

Petfinder listing and new Chip in established


----------

